# Xenoblade Chronicles X removes bust slider



## BurningDesire (Nov 16, 2015)

​
I know I was pumped and still am for Xenoblade X however along with changing Lyn's two outfits to be less showing. They have also removed the bust slider so now we cant adjust the bust size of the female character. Now Nintendo I love you but this stuff reminds why sometimes I hate you. You started this heat by removing it. If it was never removed in the first place this would never of happened. Now the game is already rated teen so unless your trying to make it E10 there is no reason to remove this feature. Let's say I was a women who wanted to recreate my self in Xenoblade X I no longer can. I might be flat chested or bulk - what if I am not in the middle. There would be nothing I could do about that. Or what if we males wanted to create our waifu. We cant make her exactly how we wanted to. Nintendo promised this game would not be censored as well.





However lyn still is 13 in the American version not 15 like she was rumored to be. They also removed bikinis only for Lyn.  Also, If they are doing this to Xenoblade X they are most likely going to do it to Fire emblems fates as well.

Source


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 16, 2015)

Aaaaaand I'm done.
Nintendo sorry for U. but I think I'll pass on this game until an update that revert all this back is released or the Wii U is hacked and the community restore it/translate the jap version or something.


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 16, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> Aaaaaand I'm done.
> Nintendo sorry for U. but I think I'll pass on this game until an update that revert all this back is released or the Wii U is hacked and the community restore it/translate the jap version or something.


Yeah but you shouldn't not buy it because of that. It doesn't effect the game play at all.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 16, 2015)

how about fix the creepy doll faces instead?


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 16, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> how about fix the creepy doll faces instead?


You mean skells. Yes they changed that as well :/
Edit: unless you mean how the character looks


----------



## Pacheko17 (Nov 16, 2015)

Fuck it.
Not buying anything that gets censored by Nintendo. This is just bullshit.
I know she's 13 years old, and I'm not a pedophile by any means, but just because people in the west are stupid we can't have what Japan gets? This is stupid. Good thing I don't have a Wii U yet so I can buy a JP Wii U, but fucking hell man.


Sorry for the bad words.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 16, 2015)

Red3agle said:


> Yeah but you shouldn't not buy it because of that. It doesn't effect the game play at all.


It does ruin my experience. Part of what I enjoy of games like this one are lolis and character customization. If they remove those things then the game is ruined for me, simply as that.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 16, 2015)

So Nintendo does tons of stupid shit and you're like "Yeah okay that's fine."

Remove the bust slider from a game so you can't be a weird creepy perv? "THAT'S A STEP TOO FAR WHAT IF I WAS A WOMAN!?"

News flash: You're not. You only want the bust slider so you can make big titted anime women.


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 16, 2015)

Pacheko17 said:


> Fuck it.
> Not buying anything that gets censored by Nintendo. This is just bullshit.
> I know she's 13 years old, and I'm not a pedophile by any means, but just because people in the west are stupid we can't have what Japan gets? This is stupid. Good thing I don't have a Wii U yet so I can buy a JP Wii U, but fucking hell man.
> 
> ...


That's okay. I agree completely it's like saying we can't handle sexuality. One of the many more reasons I will move to Tokyo.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sakitoshi said:


> It does ruin my experience. Part of what I enjoy of games like this one are lolis and character customization. If they remove those things then the game is ruined for me, simply as that.


Well then I can see you point. I was really looking foward to the character customization as well.... Then I found out the map was bigger then Fallout 4, The witcher 3 and skyrim combined which made me a bit more happy.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Nov 16, 2015)

Red3agle said:


> That's okay. I agree completely it's like saying we can't handle sexuality. One of the many more reasons I will move to Tokyo.



To think I was there some days ago.
I came back on Sunday after an entire year of living there. 
I already miss it. Good luck on that tho, because it's very hard for americans to get in Japan, I got there like a breeze because I'm a descedent and Japan just likes Brazilians overall.


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 16, 2015)

Pacheko17 said:


> To think I was there some days ago.
> I came back on Sunday after an entire year of living there.
> I already miss it. Good luck on that tho, because it's very hard for americans to get in Japan, I got there like a breeze because I'm a descedent and Japan just likes Brazilians overall.


Ah okay. Your a lucky one though... Getting to go there. I envy you.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Guild McCommunist said:


> So Nintendo does tons of stupid shit and you're like "Yeah okay that's fine."
> 
> Remove the bust slider from a game so you can't be a weird creepy perv? "THAT'S A STEP TOO FAR WHAT IF I WAS A WOMAN!?"
> 
> News flash: You're not. You only want the bust slider so you can make big titted anime women.


That is true... That is exactly why I want it. No shame


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 16, 2015)

Guild McCommunist said:


> You only want the bust slider so you can make big titted anime women.


But I would use it for the complete opposite .

And besides, is not like is necessary to remove that feature to accomplish anything more than be "family friendly". Is even more work to do something like that than just leave it alone.

Aside of that Nintendo is once again lying to their customers. They said they'll want to bring back the hardcore players to Nintendo with the Wii U, but with that attitude they are only scaring away the hardcore fans of everything.


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 16, 2015)

This is one of those features where I think the vast majority, including me, would load the game, lol i can change the bust size, slides it all the way to big as possible, hahaha this is funny, resets everything to defaults and continues on and never thinks of it again.


----------



## Patxinco (Nov 16, 2015)

Guild McCommunist said:


> So Nintendo does tons of stupid shit and you're like "Yeah okay that's fine."
> 
> Remove the bust slider from a game so you can't be a weird creepy perv? "THAT'S A STEP TOO FAR WHAT IF I WAS A WOMAN!?"
> 
> News flash: You're not. You only want the bust slider so you can make big titted anime women.





jumpman17 said:


> This is one of those features where I think the vast majority, including me, would load the game, lol i can change the bust size, slides it all the way to big as possible, hahaha this is funny, resets everything to defaults and continues on and never thinks of it again.



This truth is so overwhelming, couldn't have said better myself.
Bravo!

Not that i really care, btw


----------



## loco365 (Nov 16, 2015)

Of all the things that you can complain about in video games, you're complaining that you can't have an option to adjust the bust size of women in a video game and are essentially boycotting it.

Are you fucking kidding me?

Edit: Let me elaborate. The most likely reason they're removing it is NOT for censorship reasons, it's for cultural differences. In Japan, these kinds of things are normal, considering there's lolicon and hentai and whatnot that you could pick up in most stores. In the USA and Europe, those are not cultural norms, which could impede sales. It's not to make it a lower-rating game, it's to allow people to feel comfortable with playing the game.


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 16, 2015)

Team Fail said:


> Of all the things that you can complain about in video games, you're complaining that you can't have an option to adjust the bust size of women in a video game and are essentially boycotting it.
> 
> Are you fucking kidding me?


Listen, my dude. I personally like to personalize my waifus. So yes I am a bit pissed off. However, Don't forget I am just reporting it. That is why it is is the news section and not the rant section.


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Nov 16, 2015)

Don't care. I loved Xenoblade and I'm gonna love this game. Every time this issue comes up I'm just reminded of the pettiness on both the part of Nintendo and their community but ultimately I get a good game at the end, that's what counts. Whether someone decides not to buy a product over not being able to play plastic surgeon with a 13 year girl has no effect on me because when I remember the game years from now it won't be for this.


----------



## Vanth88 (Nov 16, 2015)

Waifu? Realllly? Anyways... Nintendo has been doing this a lot lately. It's not just this game but other games like Fatal Frame, and Bravely Default. It reminds me of the older SNES days where they censored everything left and right including any references to alcohol, and whatever else they deemed "inappropriate".

Honestly I'd play with the bust slider just for the lolz but you wouldn't catch me playing with a large breasted female character. Hell I can't even stand any of the female characters in games like these because they're so damned annoying. The fact I'm required to play with a 13 year old just pisses me off. Fuck you abnormally large breasted 13 year old girl! *coughs*

So long as they replace those costumes with something else like... Peach for ex. (that would be cool actually) I doubt anyone will care about the bikini costumes being removed. Truthfully those costumes look out of place in a game surround by giant monsters. Only the most sick or perverted people who use terms like "waifu" would find that flattering. I'm just saying.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 17, 2015)

Christ...I would've been pretty indifferent in the first place (meaning: it's somewhat interesting to see how the same game differs per region as to reflect the maturity of politicians in charge), but with rants like these I'm sort of glad they got rid of that feature. I love games, and as such am an opponent of those criticizing it for moot points like it promoting pedophilia. But it's not easy defending video games when my "fellow" gamers start ranting that they just want to set the bust size of thirteen year old characters as they see fit.



Red3agle said:


> Let's say I was a women who wanted to recreate my self in Xenoblade X I no longer can. I might be flat chested or bulk - what if I am not in the middle. There would be nothing I could do about that. Or what if we males wanted to create our waifu. We cant make her exactly how we wanted to.


You're not familiar with the concept of "role playing", are you? If you were a woman with huge tits, you would just have to roleplay as a thirteen/fifteen year old with a normal cup.



Red3agle said:


> However, Don't forget I am just reporting it. That is why it is is the news section and not the rant section.


Nice try, but I don't know who you're trying to convince. Face it: you ARE ranting. You're just doing it in the news section. Just slapping a "here's a source" on it doesn't make it news, let alone relevant.


----------



## CeeDee (Nov 17, 2015)

Oh no! 

Now we can't play our video game without being an underaged girl with huge boobs! Surely Nintendo is the worst thing ever!  

This isn't a whole game not being brought over like, say, Mother 3, this is a minor customization feature in a game that doesn't need huge boobs to be a good game. 

Relax, if you wanna see some underaged girl's boobs, you can go watch some hentai or something, play a fanservice-filled game, import this from Japan, or play a modded game like those Pokemon ORAS bust size mods that surfaced not too long ago.


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 17, 2015)

Taleweaver said:


> Nice try, but I don't know who you're trying to convince. Face it: you ARE ranting. You're just doing it in the news section. Just slapping a "here's a source" on it doesn't make it news, let alone relevant.



Let's not forget my friends. Rant's are usually in all caps  I understand  this is a touchy subject but it is why I posted it. I wanted your guy's opinions on it.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Nov 17, 2015)

Red3agle said:


> Let's not forget my friends. Rant's are usually in all caps  I understand  this is a touchy subject but it is why I posted it. I wanted your guy's opinions on it.


The news section is for news, but the original post certainly seemed to have a biased, rant-y vibe to me.

Anywhoo, I can't believe I'm saying this, but... I agree with Guild. *shudder* Unless the character's default bust size is distractingly huge, I can't think of a single valid reason for changing it in this type of setting. Whether you're making her boobs bigger (as would be most cases) or smaller (for you lolicons out there), you're doing it because you find it more attractive, and allowing you to do so would mean Nintendo (of America) validating the fact that you're sexualizing a 13 year old girl. This does absolutely nothing to negatively impact the game, and is even less valid of an excuse to boycott it than a lack of dual audio (which is already a silly enough reason as it is).


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 17, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> The news section is for news, but the original post certainly seemed to have a biased, rant-y vibe to me.
> 
> Anywhoo, I can't believe I'm saying this, but... I agree with Guild. *shudder* Unless the character's default bust size is distractingly huge, I can't think of a single valid reason for changing it in this type of setting. Whether you're making her boobs bigger (as would be most cases) or smaller (for you lolicons out there), you're doing it because you find it more attractive, and allowing you to do so would mean Nintendo (of America) validating the fact that you're sexualizing a 13 year old girl. This does absolutely nothing to negatively impact the game, and is even less valid of an excuse to boycott it than a lack of dual audio (which is already a silly enough reason as it is).


Sorry I guess I need to work on my tone. Maybe I should of used 1,000,000 happy face emotes.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 17, 2015)

I think the censorship is unnecessary. That said,  it shouldn't affect your decision to buy it or enjoy the actual game.


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 17, 2015)

KingVamp said:


> I think the censorship is unnecessary. That said,  it shouldn't affect your decision to buy it or enjoy the actual game.


Like I said in previous post I 100% agree with you.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 17, 2015)

peeps saying they are not buying the game because of no breast slider..it's just...just *ridiculously stupid*!


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 17, 2015)

Nintendo censoring games for their Non-Japanese  audience? I've never seen never seen that before.


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 17, 2015)

I thought this meant some important offense thing. "Bust" made me think of Shulk's "Buster." She's underage, so I understand the censoring. It wouldn't be censoring though if it wasn't included in the first place, as it shouldn't. If she's at least 18, fucking Nintendo then. Whatever the case, I still want to play the game.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Nov 17, 2015)

This explains why the game is "PEGI 12+" in Europe very disappointed but still hope the main game maintains the same. I'd also vouch for the creepy doll faces to me changed like @Joe88 mentioned. Still, this could be considered a sexist move because it only affects the female characters so said feature can be applied to male characters.

First Project Zero's censored and now this.


----------



## Arras (Nov 17, 2015)

You people do realize the bust slider is for the main character customization, not for the 13-year old, right? That said I have no idea how old the main character is - do they even have a set age? I personally think it's a little silly to remove customization options, but eh, it's not like it matters that much.
Edit: Looked it up, main character (the only character that can be customized) has no set age.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Nov 17, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Nintendo censoring games for their Non-Japanese  audience? I've never seen never seen that before.


Sarcasm aside, people just figured Nintendo in this day and age would have learned their lesson not to commit the same mistakes again.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 17, 2015)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Sarcasm aside, people just figured Nintendo in this day and age would have learned their lesson not to commit the same mistakes again.


That's cute, look at all the promises they made at E3 when they announced the Wii U. I love Nintendo, but they make some boldly stupid moves.


----------



## Tigran (Nov 17, 2015)

Uh... just want to point out that other countries *and companies* have censored things for various regions before. This isn't exactly a soly Nintendo thing.

Look at Resident Evil as an example.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Nov 17, 2015)

jumpman17 said:


> This is one of those features where I think the vast majority, including me, would load the game, lol i can change the bust size, slides it all the way to big as possible, hahaha this is funny, resets everything to defaults and continues on and never thinks of it again.


I could not have said it any better. 

When it comes to games with character customisation, I usually tinker around for 15 minutes and then forget about it. Like in Pokemon X & Y. When that feature was removed in ORAS, I was a little annoyed though it was just as shortlived.


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 17, 2015)

Red3agle said:


> Yeah but you shouldn't not buy it because of that. It doesn't effect the game play at all.


Fuck that! I'm tired of people using gameplay as an excuse!!!! Censorship is censorship. I was excited about this game and now this! Nintendo must really not want my money! Yeah, I'll just wait for a translated Japanese version.


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 17, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Fuck that! I'm tired of people using gameplay as an excuse!!!! Censorship is censorship. I was excited about this game and now this! Nintendo must really not want my money! Yeah, I'll just wait for a translated Japanese version.


I cant tell if your joking or being serious


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 17, 2015)

Red3agle said:


> Let's not forget my friends. Rant's are usually in all caps


No they're not.
And posting smileys everywhere won't make it funny.


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 17, 2015)

Taleweaver said:


> No they're not.
> And posting smileys everywhere won't make it funny.


I wasn't trying to be funny... I was trying to portray that I was not mad when saying that.


----------



## Issac (Nov 17, 2015)

The thing is that you put a lot of your opinions into the first post. A bunch of what-if's, and general negativity. Next time, just stick to the facts in the OP, and give your own opinion on it later. 

For me, I couldn't care less about it. I didn't even know there was a bust slider, and I never cared for bikini outfits in games like these. The only time I'd care for a bikini: beach volleyball, surfing or games like that. 
In Japan, there's a completely different view on boobs and lolis and stuff, and if that doesn't get carried over here... good. If it doesn't add to anything I mean. 
An Anime game: go all out with Japanese norms, but in a regular RPG, nah.


----------



## lampdemon (Nov 17, 2015)

It would have been easier to change her age to 18 and call it a day. Either way IDC, the first Xenoblade was a borefest for me.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 17, 2015)

Bladexdsl said:


> peeps saying they are not buying the game because of no breast slider..it's just...just *ridiculously stupid*!


Just as ridiculously stupid as removing the option because why not.

Nintendo has a solid track record of censorship, that's true, but about this game in particular they said "no content is being cut due to region/censorship issues." so seeing that Nintendo is doing it again even though they said that this would not be the case. I feel offended for the false promise and the censorship itself.
What is the better way to discourage them?? well, not giving them my money is a good one.


----------



## osaka35 (Nov 17, 2015)

I don't like it. It feels unnecessary. That on top of the fact Nintedo said they wouldn't do it. Then they did it. I'll still play it, but I wish they didn't cut content for censorship. 

Also, the 13 year old is being updated to a 15 year old in the English release. Why not just call her 18 and then no one would have a problem with her in a skimpy bikini.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Nov 17, 2015)

osaka35 said:


> I don't like it. It feels unnecessary. That on top of the fact Nintedo said they wouldn't do it. Then they did it. I'll still play it, but I wish they didn't cut content for censorship.
> 
> Also, the 13 year old is being updated to a 15 year old in the English release. Why not just call her 18 and then no one would have a problem with her in a skimpy bikini.


Why is she 15 and not 16 in the western release? A person of 16 years old in some countries and US states has the consent to date an older guy/gal so at this point it would not be that big of an issue though there'd possibly still be people complaining. Japan on the other hands permits 13 year olds which just blows my mind because someone of the age 13 is still very much a kid, if you will, a pre-teen.

Regardless of this I'll still buy the game as I've already paid most of it.


----------



## osaka35 (Nov 17, 2015)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Why is she 15 and not 16 in the western release? A person of 16 years old in some countries and US states has the consent to date an older guy/gal so at this point it would not be that big of an issue though there'd possibly still be people complaining. Japan on the other hands permits 13 year olds which just blows my mind because someone of the age 13 is still very much a kid, if you will, a pre-teen.
> 
> Regardless of this I'll still buy the game as I've already paid most of it.


Indeed. In the states, legal age of consent varies from state to state, ranging from 16-18.


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm not very familiar with Xenoblade Chronicles, but I do know that from a character customization point of view, I would like to be able to change my custom character in whatever way I like as well.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Nov 17, 2015)

Is this really that important for those to be in the game? Heck, I'm surprised there's so much discussion on this over something like how the 4 pieces of DLC than go for 500 yen each in Japan are free for us.


----------



## Issac (Nov 17, 2015)

If she's modelled to be 13, just saying she's 18 won't do. She's 13 in Japan... she's 13 here too. This boils down in that you're pissed that you don't get to drool over a kid in a swimsuit.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2015)

I CAN'T PUT BIG TITTERS ON ALL THE CHICKS, NO WAY IM BUYING THIS GAME


----------



## DiscostewSM (Nov 17, 2015)

Be aware, that the game in Japan is rated CERO C, which I believe is equivalent to ESRB's M-rating. Being given a T-rating in the states means some changes were going to happen one way or another.


----------



## Arras (Nov 17, 2015)

DiscostewSM said:


> Be aware, that the game in Japan is rated CERO C, which I believe is equivalent to ESRB's M-rating. Being given a T-rating in the states means some changes were going to happen one way or another.


Isn't D equivalent to the US's M rating?
Edit: Looked it up. B = T, D = M.
Since there is such a big gap between T and M in the ESRB system, there's nothing C really maps to. It's closer to PEGI 16+.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 17, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Fuck that! I'm tired of people using gameplay as an excuse!!!! Censorship is censorship. I was excited about this game and now this! Nintendo must really not want my money! Yeah, I'll just wait for a translated Japanese version.


Oh, man. Don't be so dramatic!
It's just a shitty bust slider, not WW3 or the death of video games.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Nov 17, 2015)

Arras said:


> Isn't D equivalent to the US's M rating?
> Edit: Looked it up. B = T, D = M.
> Since there is such a big gap between T and M in the ESRB system, there's nothing C really maps to. It's closer to PEGI 16+.



Ah, thanks.


----------



## gamefan5 (Nov 17, 2015)

Reason why the bust size was removed is because the game's name is Xenoblade Chronicles *X*
Not Xenoblade Chronicles *XXX
*


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 17, 2015)

lampdemon said:


> It would have been easier to change her age to 18 and call it a day. Either way IDC, the first Xenoblade was a borefest for me.



Thank you!!!!


----------



## Bimmel (Nov 17, 2015)

Wow. This really is hard for some of you, huh? 

I would put that bust slizer to the max and laugh how ridiculous it would look - then change everything back to my settings and play the game. 

I'm with you, it's always good to have a choice. But we should not make a drama out of it. Nintendo will always fix those things, and some people will change it back. End of story, everybody get's what they wanted in the first place.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Nov 18, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> Just as ridiculously stupid as removing the option because why not.
> 
> Nintendo has a solid track record of censorship, that's true, but about this game in particular they said "no *content* is being cut due to region/censorship issues." so seeing that Nintendo is doing it again even though they said that this would not be the case. I feel offended for the false promise and the censorship itself.
> What is the better way to discourage them?? well, not giving them my money is a good one.


I'm pretty sure by content they meant, you know, actual content. Giving big tits to the main character (which may or may not be 13, there's conflicting reports in the thread) isn't content.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 18, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> I'm pretty sure by content they meant, you know, actual content. Giving big tits to the main character (which may or may not be 13, there's conflicting reports in the thread) isn't content.


Well that is like if I said "I'll not do this" and then ask someone else to do it, I technically kept my word but indirectally broke it.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Nov 18, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> Well that is like if I said "I'll not do this" and then ask someone else to do it, I technically kept my word but indirectally broke it.


Or you just misunderstood what they meant by cutting content.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 18, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Or you just misunderstood what they meant by cutting content.


All boils down to what definition of content both ends have. If Nintendo where clear about their intentions things like this wont happen.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Nov 18, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> All boils down to what definition of content both ends have. If Nintendo where clear about their intentions things like this wont happen.


What, you think this overblown outrage wouldn't exist if they had said at the beginning "Hey, we're gonna remove the bust slider, but it's okay, because we're telling you in advance?" No, because they're _still_ telling you in advance that it's gone. You haven't bought the game yet. Contrarianism and/or perversion, that's what this boils down to.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 18, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> What, you think this overblown outrage wouldn't exist if they had said at the beginning "Hey, we're gonna remove the bust slider, but it's okay, because we're telling you in advance?" No, because they're _still_ telling you in advance that it's gone. You haven't bought the game yet. Contrarianism and/or perversion, that's what this boils down to.


I mean, perverts or not aside. If you are gonna say that basically you wont modify something then don't do it or say from the beginning that you are gonna modify something.
Let's put a hypothetical situation:
Seller: and this printer includes cartridges.
Customer: ok, I'll buy it.
But once the customer comes home and is ready to use his new printer he found out thr cartridged where empty.
Next day...
Customer: hey, the cartridges where empty.
Seller: well, I said the printer included cartridges but never said that has ink.

Wont you fell skrewed over in a situation like that??


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 18, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> I mean, perverts or not aside. If you are gonna say that basically you wont modify something then don't do it or say from the beginning that you are gonna modify something.
> Let's put a hypothetical situation:
> Seller: and this printer includes cartridges.
> Customer: ok, I'll buy it.
> ...


You're seriously comparing being ripped off like that to Nintendo removing the ability to make chicks in a video game have either ungodly huge tits or nonexistent pancake tits, something that barley effects the game?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Nov 18, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> I mean, perverts or not aside. If you are gonna say that basically you wont modify something then don't do it or say from the beginning that you are gonna modify something.
> Let's put a hypothetical situation:
> Seller: and this printer includes cartridges.
> Customer: ok, I'll buy it.
> ...


Sure, I would, but that's completely different from the situation at hand. You're saying that the game is literally empty because you can't give the main character big (or small) tits. There's also the fact that the game isn't even out yet. If you want a better hypothetical:
Seller: and this printer includes cartridges.
Customer: ok, I definitely want to buy it, and will do so once it's actually released.
But once the customer comes home and gets on the interwebs, he finds out that, while he thought the cartridges would have the image of an anime character with huge tits on it, he found out the cartridge had an anime character with just average tits.
Next day...
Customer: Hey, my waifu has average tits.
Seller: ...and? You're not going to buy this printer just because of that?


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 18, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Sure, I would, but that's completely different from the situation at hand. You're saying that the game is literally empty because you can't give the main character big (or small) tits. There's also the fact that the game isn't even out yet. If you want a better hypothetical:
> Seller: and this printer includes cartridges.
> Customer: ok, I definitely want to buy it, and will do so once it's actually released.
> But once the customer comes home and gets on the interwebs, he finds out that, while he thought the cartridges would have the image of an anime character with huge tits on it, he found out the cartridge had an anime character with just average tits.
> ...


I was referring to the part where they said "no content is being cut due to region/censorship issues." not the bust slider itself.
Next time I'm gonna read between lines what Nintendo says. This is clearly a region/censorship issue and is being modified, not cut. Nice one Nintendo, nice one.

But enough of this shit, I want to make myself clear and say that I'm very disappointed mainly by the fact that they do it even after saying they will not. The cut/modified content can be restored and someday I'll enjoy the game as originally intended, but my image of Nintendo will not be restored.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Nov 18, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Thank you!!!!


Just changing her age to 18 wouldn't seem like a better idea, may as well modify her body to look like an 18 year old.


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 18, 2015)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Just changing her age to 18 wouldn't seem like a better idea, may as well modify her body to look like an 18 year old.



You do know that not every adult female isn't full of curves and tallness, right? My wife, a 29 year old woman, is barely 4'11" and could pass for a Disney Channel character at times. Just saying... The character's design in this case has nothing to do with it. This is just blatant censorship, nothing more.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 18, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> Just as ridiculously stupid as removing the option because why not.
> 
> Nintendo has a solid track record of censorship, that's true, but about this game in particular they said "no content is being cut due to region/censorship issues." so seeing that Nintendo is doing it again even though they said that this would not be the case. I feel offended for the false promise and the censorship itself.
> What is the better way to discourage them?? well, not giving them my money is a good one.



O noz weebos can't make a 13 year old looking doll character have FUGE massive tits in an rpg








*gaming as we know it is OVER!!*


----------



## gamefan5 (Nov 18, 2015)

I swear, if this actually makes people rustle their jimmies, I wonder how people would take it if porn suddenly became banned XD


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Nov 18, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> You do know that not every adult female isn't full of curves and tallness, right? My wife, a 29 year old woman, is barely 4'11" and could pass for a Disney Channel character at times. Just saying... The character's design in this case has nothing to do with it. This is just blatant censorship, nothing more.


I know but to shut those moaners that would be the way to go on about it.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 18, 2015)

gamefan5 said:


> I swear, if this actually makes people rustle their jimmies, I wonder how people would take it if porn suddenly became banned XD


I honestly can understand people getting upset over porn being banned, but this is just ridiculous.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Nov 18, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I honestly can understand people getting upset over porn being banned, but this is just ridiculous.


I agree, people will get offended at any possible form.

Remember that map in MW2 which had Islam's writing? The Arabic players got angry for seeing that but all the while they were perfectly okay playing the game in which the objective is to kill people.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 19, 2015)

It's always shitty to see censorship. It's entirely unnecessary and serves no purpose.

I'm genuinely surprised there isn't a feature that ties parental controls to optional censorship in games. That makes a lot more sense than just shitting on something needlessly.


No plans to buy the game btw, i'm just not ignorant and retarded. Censorship is crap.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Nov 19, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> It's always shitty to see censorship. It's entirely unnecessary and serves no purpose.
> 
> I'm genuinely surprised there isn't a feature that ties parental controls to optional censorship in games. That makes a lot more sense than just shitting on something needlessly.
> 
> ...


Parental controls only work when parents pay attention/care. With parents nowadays buying their 8 year old CoD and other clearly inappropriate games, it won't do much. Heck, it'll probably be just as effective as that "You must be 18 or older to view this website. Are you?" message. I'm sure 90% or more of the times people clicked no was by accident.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 19, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Parental controls only work when parents pay attention/care. With parents nowadays buying their 8 year old CoD and other clearly inappropriate games, it won't do much. Heck, it'll probably be just as effective as that "You must be 18 or older to view this website. Are you?" message. I'm sure 90% or more of the times people clicked no was by accident.



...and?

Age ratings are also only for parents who give a shit, yet we still have them despite almost no one using them.
It's still a better method to only censor content for the audience who "needs" it. Young adults and up don't need companies telling them what they can and can't see or do in a game by removing or changing features from the original game.
Also while i'm on the subject, cultural differences are irrelevant. If you're playing a Japanese RPG, you likely are interested in how that culture does RPGs. Forced censorship is not consumer friendly in regards to videogames. If they think some gamers might not like it, optional censorship to the rescue. But really it's hardly needed.

My point was more so that censorship is 99% of the time used to get a lower age rating or to make a game more "friendly" for younger audiences. Thus optional censorship tied to parental controls would be a great feature as opposed to shitting on a game with unnecessary changes.


----------



## vayanui8 (Nov 19, 2015)

This isn't going to affect me buying the game or anything but I'm really fucking sick of games getting censored. I wish they would just give us the damn game the way it was originally created. Its not like this kind of shit is even mandatory, its an option. If someone doesn't want to edit it they can just ignore the slider. removing features in games like this is retarded and completely unnecessary. When they change characters ages, modify their models for censorship, and remove references it removes some of the character from the original game. If you want to give people the option to turn it off fine, but completely removing it to appease some soccer moms for a game that doesn't even appeal to the mainstream demographic is fucking stupid.


----------



## flame1234 (Dec 6, 2015)

Xenoblade Chronicles X is rated CERO C in Japan.
My theory: These changes were made to ensure a rating of T in North America (and possibly other regions). A more restrictive rating, especially the M rating, means lost sales. The T rating is most similar to CERO C.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 6, 2015)

flame1234 said:


> Xenoblade Chronicles X is rated CERO C in Japan.
> My theory: These changes were made to ensure a rating of T in North America (and possibly other regions). A more restrictive rating, especially the M rating, means lost sales. The T rating is most similar to CERO C.


The game is 12+ in Europe so they tried as much as possible to tone it down.


----------

